# Pick 3 guns for all your Michigan hunting, woods, trail carry



## Outdoorfan (May 14, 2012)

What are your top choices. Can be a combinations of shotguns, rifles, handguns. I never killed a black bear with a shotgun, so I guess 3 guns would be fair.
Can you do it on a $500-$600 budget?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

For the bare basics, a .22 semi-auto rifle (any make), 12 gauge pump shotgun (I prefer the Rem. 870) and a 30-06 semi-auto (Rem 742 in 30-06).

I would also add a .22 and .357 cal. handgun.


----------



## Outdoorfan (May 14, 2012)

petronius said:


> For the bare basics, a .22 semi-auto rifle (any make), 12 gauge pump shotgun (I prefer the Rem. 870) and a 30-06 semi-auto (Rem 742 in 30-06).
> 
> I would also add a .22 and .357 cal. handgun.


How are them Rem's in the model 742?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Outdoorfan said:


> How are them Rem's in the model 742?


A few friends and I have them and we love them. I have an older carbine model from the early 60's. My friends have slightly newer ones. All were bought used years ago. Not to heavy and quite accurate.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

For the basics, a .22 semi-auto rifle (any make), 12 or 20 gauge pump shotgun,.308 Savage.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

That's a tough one!....like them all!....but
Hunting.....Remington 870 or Winchester Model 12
Woods(?)......22 (Walther, Weatherby, Winchester Mag,doesn't matter)
Trail Carry(?)....Love my Kimber .45's but, I'll have to go with the .41 Mag Ruger Blackhawk
SHTF!.....the AR-15(M-4)


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Mossberg 20 ga pump with 2 barrels bird/rifled

.22 of your choice i like my cz bolt gun.. But any will do.. 10/22 or marlin i guess if you want to stay under 600...

Lastly a 7mm or .270 rifle of your choice

You will have to buy it all used if you want to stay under 600 though

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

My mauser 22 cal. rifle
My Win. mod. 70 in 300 mag.
My Rem mod 1100 12 gauge 

No way to do it for that money.


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

Marlin mod.60 .22
Ithaca mod.37 16ga
Browning BLR 30-06





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

ruger 10/22 870slug/ bird barrel 742 30-06 will do it all


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

fishmagnetmike said:


> ruger 10/22 870slug/ bird barrel 742 30-06 will do it all


I would second that only change the ot 6 to a 270. Love my 10/22 and 870 that i have literally used to pattle a canoe once and still goes boom reliably. Hard to leave my little 22 pistol out.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Ruger 10/22, 12 gauge pump, I have used one on bear and it is a great choice................My custom built Mauser K98 in .308 WIN


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Outdoorfan said:


> What are your top choices. Can be a combinations of shotguns, rifles, handguns. I never killed a black bear with a shotgun, so I guess 3 guns would be fair.
> Can you do it on a $500-$600 budget?


 I dont have to, this is the good old USA and I can keep my 12 guns.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Savage model 24, 30/30 over 12 ga. (Is that cheating? )
Browning BLR, .308
Browning Buckmark. .22Long


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Ruger 10/22, Rem. 870, Thompson Center encore .50 cal. muzzleloader

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Marlin mod 60 .22 for small game, Chas Daly youth 20 ga for upland, Rem 750 .243 for predators up to bear.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd have to agree with most guys here so far. 

.22 LR for small game/plinking
12 ga shotgun for upland/waterfowl/deer
30-06 for deer/bear/elk


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

Sport king 22lr pump, Winchester12g pump and howa.243

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

The only guns I own under $600.00 would be a pump winchester 1300 XTR 12ga shot gun and my son chipmunk bolt 22 LR rim.The rest of our guns with scopes are all well over a $1000.00 a piece.The two encores we have 7mm rem mag and 7mm-08 with out scopes are under $600.00 each.Don't ask about the weatherbys


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd save money and just get a 12 gauge shotgun. Can hunt pretty much everything in North America with one reasonably. From small game to big game. Can't ask for more utility then that.


----------

